
Ask HN: What are some best feature/dumb phone out there? - skbohra123
I have been contemplating moving away from smartphones, what are some best feature&#x2F;dumb phones out there? What&#x27;s your experience of moving away from smart phone? Looking forward to some good discussion.
======
nickpsecurity
I think it's best to consider the original "smart" phone: Blackberries. Before
my Galaxy, I was pretty broke looking for something better than my feature
phone. Throwaway Blackberries were common on eBay due to volume purchasing and
upgrade cycles by businesses. Probably more so now that everyone is ditching
them for iOS and Android.

Anyway, the main benefits are a keyboard that works, plenty battery life,
useful apps, and probably $50 or less. Feature phones especially have terrible
keyboard/numpad combos that hurt the thumb. Just having a real keyboard...
well, a two-thumb board if we're honest... was a serious improvement. Ended up
finding hundreds of free apps online, too.

[http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=black...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=blackberry&_dcat=9355&rt=nc&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=20&_udhi=50)

------
f_allwein
I have a Nokia feature phone for work purposes, and it is a pain to use (, but
has excellent battery life).

I don't think using a feature phone is desirable unless you really only want
to do calls (using the phone network, not e.g. Skype) and text messages
(again, not using Whatsapp/ FB messenger etc.). You would miss out on Maps,
traffic information, (most likely) the option to sync your calendar and
contacts, ...

Instead, manage your smartphone so that it becomes less distracting, e.g. by
disabling all but the most important notifications. Or leave it off sometimes.

------
marvel_boy
Battery duration

